# 2nd Time out, valuable lesson learned



## ericcartman (Jan 19, 2011)

Second time out for predators (first time about three weeks ago) and me and my buddy are ready for action. I set up the Firestorm, lug up the car battery to run the Lightforce 170 all night long and open up the simple pop up chair blind for comfort. We sit a spell, and then we hear something coming right at us out the darkness. Focus the beam to my right and I see nothing. Then, around the tree (maybe ten feet away) comes a dang skunk. He has no idea we are there. It gets to within 5 feet of us before it realizes we are there. It notices us and turns away. Thought for sure I was gunna get blasted. It starts to run away. My buddy is all ramped up and decides he wants to shoot it. I tell him to make sure you hit it in the head. Well, he does not. Behind the shoulder. It rolls, so I know it got hit, but not dead. Then the stink begins...... After searching for the skunk in the stank, we head back to his house. Walk in, and there is a party going on. Needless to say, we were not very welcome.. Soooooo, next time you see a skunk walking away, let it go.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have never had the urge to shoot a skunk for that very reason. Live and learn !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha hah hahhh ahh ha the joke was on you.

Yes just play cool around skunks and they will leave you. I have seen plenty and as long as you do not alarm them they just tend to walk away.

If you ever take one...be careful they are the #1 animal carrying rabies.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh Boy! Can you say tomato bath! Glad i wasnt there.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That's the funny thing about skunks they never go quietly. LOL guess he got the last laugh didn't he. I've had something similar to that happen and don't want it to happen again.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

get you some "skunk off"....$12 a bottle here in TX...works great on dogs, cloths,carpet so I bet it will work on human skin.

side note= not all head shot skunks dont spray.

If you gonna shoot them, do so down wind and atlleast 100 yrds out...lol


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

When i still lived at home years ago, on the farm, i had a airedale terrier, that absolutely loved killin skunks, and he knew how to get them just right to keep from getting sprayed. Not always. but he could do it more times then not..


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I hit one with the truck a few months ago and slung it up all over the RV. We pull into the RV park in Terlingua, TX at about midnight and go to sleep. We wake up at around 6am to the sound of coyotes yipping and howling right outside the RV. Later that morning we were talking to a guy who had setup camp next to us and he said several coyotes had come in and were running around our RV early that morning.

Maybe those skunks aint all that bad.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Skunky huh Chris.

How well did you sleep.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

haha I bet the people beside you were happy when you left. Yeah I have killed a few of these and I found best thing is to shoot them at a distance and if we ever get them in the yard where you have to get in close I take the shotgun. Also anytime I shoot one in the yard I make sure I burn them as to try and keep rabbies from spreading.


----------

